# Allgarve, 3 million euro's



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

After reading in the news that Portugal is to cut 20% of it's budget for tourism , then they announce they are to spend €3 million on promtion of renaming the Algarve to the Allgarve, is this crazy or what ????


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

sunnydelight said:


> After reading in the news that Portugal is to cut 20% of it's budget for tourism , then they announce they are to spend €3 million on promtion of renaming the Algarve to the Allgarve, is this crazy or what ????


Isn't "Allgarve" just a marketing campaign, used to market the Algarve in other countries?


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

notlongnow said:


> Isn't "Allgarve" just a marketing campaign, used to market the Algarve in other countries?


Yes, as you say, Allgarve is a sort of cultural program, promotional campaign. It sets up concerts, events etc and promotes the region of the Algarve. It's budget this year is 3mil Euros.

ALLGARVE Experincias que marcam 
(warning there's music on this site) 

It's extremely doubtful that the Algarve will change it's name.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

yes the name will stay the same, the money being spent is for a specific promotional project, not to change the name of the region.


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

*algarve or allgarve*

if it promotion is for the region then better than non as when you put in Algarve into google it gives only 18,000 as opposed to 180,000 for allgarve


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

should try Allgravy it brings up 313,000 pages!!


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

Algarve said:


> if it promotion is for the region then better than non as when you put in Algarve into google it gives only 18,000 as opposed to 180,000 for allgarve


It think you missed a couple of 0s. I get 
Algarve: About 18,200,000 results (0.04 seconds) 
Allgarve: About 137,000 results (0.19 seconds)


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

*my vote is for Derek*

perhaps we should change it, to algravy as most expats, seek out the good old fashion Sunday lunch, as the well as the pint to wash it down, if you ever Vist Armacoa de Pera you will see a 9 million euro change , but did they spend a penny (excuse the Punn) on public toilets. NO it is still a hole in the ground, with a broom to sweep any misses into the hole, wast of 9 million euro's the Goverment should be ashamed,


----------

